# What traditional wedding things can you not stand?



## emyandpotato

Not meant as a thread to offend anyone, just something a little lighthearted. :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

The whole giving away thing, I think it's outdated and sexist. 

When during the speeches the groom and best man come out with a load of mushy crap they have never said before and they have never said again. Not once has OH ever called me his best friend or his soul mate and if he thinks he can start during the speeches then he's going to get a kick in the balls!


----------



## oneKnight

The giving away of the bride part. I am not anybody's property to be "given" or "sold" or "traded"


I did put up with it, had a traditional ceremony for my first wedding, partly because it was "expected" and partly for my parents.
I intend to elope for my second, probably just a courthouse wedding. I don't want either side of the family to be there - my/our relationship status has NOTHING to do with them.


----------



## Mummy May

Garters. I have decided. I just really don't like them!


----------



## aly888

Top table and who sits there :rofl::rofl: in all honesty, MIL aside, I do prefer the US traditional top table (bm's and ushers) more than the European one (parents)

Other than that I'm quite a traditionalist. I like all the little bits and pieces, even if it's not something that I would go for in everyday life :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

First dance, no thank you!


----------



## Lauren25

With me it's not that I don't like some of them it's that I don't feel comfortable but saying that I would not not have them in my wedding!


----------



## aly888

Lauren25 said:


> With me it's not that I don't like some of them it's that I don't feel comfortable but saying that I would not not have them in my wedding!

Yeah that's what it's like for me. The top table one is the only one I don't like because it affects other people (and other people like to think they have a say in it :gun:). Of the others I might find some uncomfortable, but only on a personal level (ie, first dance = centre of attention = awkward)


----------



## jellybean83

Garters,No offense but a "top table"seems so over the top to me,I dont know why probably because the idea of me eating in front of loads of people on a top table makes me laugh.


----------



## aly888

jellybean83 said:


> Garters,No offense but a "top table"seems so over the top to me,I dont know why probably because the idea of me eating in front of loads of people on a top table makes me laugh.

My friend didn't have a top table. She just had 6 round tables with her and hubby on one with her bridesmaids and groomsmen :thumbup:


----------



## LDC

I don't like the cutting of the cake (who wants to see that?!) and the welcoming of the guests to the wedding breakfast - you know where the bride and groom stand and everyone walks past and shakes their hand?!

Didn't have either of these at my wedding.

I didn't have a garter either!

Although I did have a top table  

Xx


----------



## vix1989

i dont like the idea of a top table we will just be having a table for us and the best man and MOF, the bridesmaids and ushers will all sit together.

I HATE (dont want to cause offense!) the wedding march lol
i dont know why but i really dont like it :blush: hense why were having music lol


----------



## Mummy May

DUM DUM DA DUMMMMMMMMMM 

:rofl: i love the cheesiness of the wedding march!


----------



## vix1989

is it weird i dont like it? :haha: lol
it freaks me out, to me it sounds real dramatic id prefere soft music :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

No its not weird at all! Its quite old fashioned now :) xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh yeah LDC, i hated the thought of the receiving line. That was definitely a point of debate for a while with the more traditional relatives!


----------



## Lauren25

We're not doing the receiving line, they asked us if we wanted a receiving line or just to be welcomed into the room so we chose just to be welcomed in!

Ohh the wedding march haha never thought of that, it is quite dramatic especially when it's on an organ :haha: we're having our own music as its a hotel wedding :)


----------



## lozzy21

I dont like the receiving line ether, cant think of anything more awkward


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ and boring! We'll have over 80 guests in the day, it would take about 45mins to 'receive' them all. We're going to go and greet each of the tables in between courses to make sure we've spoken to everyone, but I just don't have the patience to stand around shaking everyone's hand.


----------



## lozzy21

We're having 120, that would take for ever!


----------



## Blueberri

Hmm... I'd ditch the receiving line. As for the dance with the parents. Make it fun, none of those old fashioned traditions. Add some fun songs to dance to!


----------



## lozzy21

Dance with the parents?


----------



## Blueberri

Yeah, it's a tradition here in the states


----------



## lozzy21

I dont think we do that over here, iv not saw it done.


----------



## aly888

Oooh the wedding march...yeah we're not having that. Haha! And I didn't even know about the receiving line :lol: I will be having a dance with my Dad and with my Mum (the latter probably a drunken dance) though :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAnjeL

receiving lines are very awkward!


----------



## solitaire89

Have to laugh at the whole "wedding march" thing - when I got married we had completely different music to come in to and walk out to (both organ pieces), but having been in the choir since I was 8, the trad in and out music leaves me completely cold. When I played the piece I was going to walk in to to my housemate, she looked at me "gone out", and wanted to know how people would know I was coming in! :rofl:


----------



## mara16jade

lozzy21 said:


> Dance with the parents?

There are a few dances here:

First dance
Father/daughter
Mother/son
Money dance (a.k.a dollar dance)
Last dance


----------



## VetaNova

As a guest, I really hate the receiving line. Chances are, I don't know half of the people in it and it seems like an excuse not to mingle during the reception.

I also hate the bouquet toss. They can get a little too competitive, at times. 

Cake smushing and food fights are funny to watch, but I wouldn't want to participate.

I hate the whole "We must have a poorly choreographed dance routine" trend that's been going on lately. Except this one. This one is awesome! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZ4ZTTfKO8


----------



## Jay900

Omg, that video is awsome. Bless her she was so surprised.


----------



## aly888

Hahah, that's awesome!!! How would you even get all those people together to practice?!? Lol


----------



## Hollynesss

I can't stand all of the typical wedding dances like the Electric Slide, the Cha Cha Slide, the Chicken Dance, etc. I also hate vows that use the words "the wife must be submissive and obey her husband." A friend of mine had that in her vows at least 4 times throughout the ceremony.....definitely don't want to offend anyone, but I just feel that marriage is a partnership and should be equal :)


----------

